# Unable to read cd's on my macbook



## fox790 (Oct 12, 2008)

I can not read cd or dvd on my used macbook that I just bought is there someone who know some way to test the cd drive cause my cd's are not in good shape, so it's hard to tell.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## nvr.bck.from.mac (Aug 15, 2008)

buy a new audio cd. maybe a favorite band of yours or something. then rent a movie from a movie place nearby and try that. if it doesn't read those talk to apple.

https://selfsolve.apple.com/GetWarranty.do

go there. type in your serial number and the country and then fill out a service request. that would be the easiest since your computer is pretty new. they'll send you a box overnight that you'll use to send your computer to them and they'll fix it for you and send it back.


----------

